# Finnex PX360 hose size?



## Sherminator (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm looking to invest in some lily pipes in my nano tanks down the road, but I can't seem to find what the size of the hoses are on my Finnex PX360 are...

Anyone know???


----------



## qxz06090 (Jul 5, 2010)

it use 13 mm tube, same size tube from eheim 2213.


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

GLA sells a really nice set of CAL Aqua labs Nano 13mm lily Pipes


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

13mm = 1/2 inch ID

Also incase u didnt want to convert..


----------



## Sherminator (Aug 29, 2011)

According to the email I got from finnex thr inner diameter is 11mm, the outer diameter is 15mm.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

can someone confirm this because im looking to get a prefilter for this filter.


----------



## sepulvd (Mar 19, 2012)

are you trying the fond out the size of the finnex hose. every where i read it says 13mm. i put a prefilter sponge i ordered form amazon from fluval and it fit perfect


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> can someone confirm this because im looking to get a prefilter for this filter.


I got a 12mm SS prefilter and it fit the outflow tubing of the 360 perfectly.


----------



## sepulvd (Mar 19, 2012)

fluval sponge on my finnex


----------



## Mantis992 (Feb 13, 2013)

I can confirm that the lily pipes needed are 13mm. I am running the px-360 with 13mm lily pipes haha.


----------



## sepulvd (Mar 19, 2012)

cool just ordered some 13mm lily pipes for mine. what kind are yours


----------



## Mantis992 (Feb 13, 2013)

sepulvd said:


> cool just ordered some 13mm lily pipes for mine. what kind are yours


Haha just some random ones off ebay that I picked up for $25.00 shipped. They look pretty good though.


----------



## sepulvd (Mar 19, 2012)

yea i jus ordered some from there too how low do you have your filter from the tank


----------



## Mantis992 (Feb 13, 2013)

sepulvd said:


> yea i jus ordered some from there too how low do you have your filter from the tank


I think the point where the hoses connect to the filter is exactly two feet below the rim of my tank. I built a shelf on the side to keep the filter below the table top, but still within it's pumping range. At the height I have it at, there is no noticeable slow in flow rate. In fact, my hair grass and fish look like they are in a windy field.

UPDATE (Read Below Post)


----------



## Mantis992 (Feb 13, 2013)

Just went downstairs to measure it and the bottom of the filter is 22.5 inches below the lip of the tank.


----------



## sepulvd (Mar 19, 2012)

yea i gotta figure out were to put my filter so i can the pipes


----------

